# soapers choice CO



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I bought the 50# bucket, does this need to be shaken? does the coconut oil separate? seems like as i got to the bottom of the last bucket it was much thicker? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

No should not have to be shaken, could be with less in the bucket it soldified more.. has it been cooler there also
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Jodi I find that happens sometimes even with the small Louanne jars it all depends on the temp. So I stir it up. Granted that isn't going to be all that easy with a 50# amount.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I never stirred my SC 50# bucket of CO. The bottom of the bucket soaped just like the top of the bucket. Never have had any separation issues either.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No problems here either and I use theirs all the time.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have used a 33 gallon barrell of coconut, course it's pumped out of the bottom, and starting soon a heat strip will be necessary even in husband hot shop, to keep it liquid. No difference in the beginning or the end of pumping. Vicki


----------

